# MapTool - War of the Burning Sky LFM



## takasi (Aug 30, 2007)

We have an opening for another player in our War of the Burning Sky game.  We use MapTool, a very nice open source java based VTT which can be found here:

http://rptools.net/doku.php?id=maptool:intro

We meet every Tuesday and Thursday from 10pm-12am Pacific.  The party is currently 5th level.  For more information check out our campaign documents at our Meetup site.  You can also see pics of us there and learn more about our group:

http://dnd.meetup.com/774/files/

If you are interested please send me a PM or email to eberron at comcast.net.  I'm also on Yahoo Messengers as ysdnd05.


----------

